# Duck Boat Stolen



## sticky28 (Jan 3, 2010)

A good friend of mine came home Saturday evening after being gone for two days to find his duck boat had been stolen. Nothing else was taken but what was inside the boat. The boat is a 1546 express, scissor blind, diamond plate flooring, fog light mounted in metal box, 2 benches that run the full width of the boat and 25hp godevil LT. If anyone has info you can PM me or better yet call the Colquitt Co Sheriff Dept.  I'll see if i can get more details like tag# and boat reg.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 3, 2010)

A picture of the boat and trailer would be very helpful in your search. I'd post that on every hunting forum I could find.


----------



## sticky28 (Jan 3, 2010)

These are the only pics i have now


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Jan 4, 2010)

Try to find more pictures. My boat trailer was stolen 2 weeks ago, and I posted pictures all over this forum. Last weekend, whoever stole it, dumped it back in the same spot and I recovered it. Saturday, I was hunting the same spot and someone recognized the trailer from here and asked questions about it. 

Report it to the DNR as well. They have a stolen boat department, and all boat registrations go through the DNR. A boat that big will have to be registered unless the lowlifes stole it for scrap metal.

Good luck finding it,
Ron


----------



## Canvasback27 (Jan 4, 2010)

If you would....Go to united waterfowlers of Florida and on our public forums,please post this information and pictures in case this boat was to show up here in Florida.

Also go to Florida waterfowlers and post there,would love to see these people caught and for sure that boat found.


----------



## emtguy (Jan 4, 2010)

i bought that boat for 300 dollars at the gas station...i sale it back to the owner for 600 plus 20 bucks for gas to haul it back.
I think a former irrigation guy sold it to me, he was needing cash for a camper he just bought is what he told me...

His truck had WWFD on it's side in big letters....said he was payin a debt back that he owed


----------



## Duck Commander (Jan 5, 2010)

You r right i was paying back some debt thats for sure!!  This copy machine repairman was the brains behind the whole opperation. Said he needded the money to pay the plastic surgeon off on his wifes behalf idk. Sticky 28 brother im truly sorry for the mixup but u gotta admit it was funny


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 5, 2010)

emtguy said:


> i bought that boat for 300 dollars at the gas station...i sale it back to the owner for 600 plus 20 bucks for gas to haul it back.
> I think a former irrigation guy sold it to me, he was needing cash for a camper he just bought is what he told me...
> 
> His truck had WWFD on it's side in big letters....said he was payin a debt back that he owed



I'm lost..You have the boat?


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 5, 2010)

Duck Commander said:


> You r right i was paying back some debt thats for sure!!  This copy machine repairman was the brains behind the whole opperation. Said he needded the money to pay the plastic surgeon off on his wifes behalf idk. Sticky 28 brother im truly sorry for the mixup but u gotta admit it was funny



Do what?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm totally dazed and confused????????


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 5, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm totally dazed and confused????????



Why is this news?


----------



## sticky28 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah it was a practical joke. I think Bruce got a good laugh after a cool down period. These guys even got the deputy in on it. Turns out the boat was at a coworkers house.  Sorry everyone for the confusion, I was just trying to help a bud out.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 5, 2010)

Yea well that'll be the last time I try to help with something like this. I've told everyone but Mother Teresa about this and asked them to be on the look out.


----------



## Duck Commander (Jan 5, 2010)

Alright fellas enought of the complaining. I AM TRULY SORRY! This was a joke that "I" pulled on a coworker. Didnt know that it was gonna get posted on GON. If anyone is mad be mad at me not the guy that posted it. Sticky 28 was only doing what was right trying to help out his friend. Another friend of ours found it on GON and made the post about purchasing the boat at the gas station. This thing got carried away. Sticky sorry for draggin ya into this but thanks for lookin out for a friend.


----------



## Canvasback27 (Jan 5, 2010)

Just brilliant!


----------



## emtguy (Jan 5, 2010)

Duck Commander said:


> You r right i was paying back some debt thats for sure!!  This copy machine repairman was the brains behind the whole opperation. Said he needded the money to pay the plastic surgeon off on his wifes behalf idk. Sticky 28 brother im truly sorry for the mixup but u gotta admit it was funny



NAW, that copier repairman done handled that bill...kinda a pay as ya go thing, them doc's like their money up front..he prob. needed the money to go toward the " I LOVE PUDDIN" ad campaign that gonna hit mo-town like a craze! The beatles and new kids on the block ain't seen exposure like this....t-shirts. hats. stickers, billboards....salt life stickers ain't nuthin like we got coming....this craze is going nation wide baby.
That's why we had to sale the boat is to get our start-up money
I said " new kid's on the block" thats too funny


----------



## Canvasback27 (Jan 6, 2010)

What goes around....Comes around,just takes a little time...only when least expected!


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 6, 2010)

Ole Higgins on Gwf pulled this on one of his buddies down in south ga and his buddie didnt think it was funny and pressed charges and I think he went to jail over it.

If one of my huntin buddies thougt it might be funny to make me think my rig had been stolen they would NOT think it was funny when it all over with.


----------



## moducks86 (Jan 6, 2010)

I only got one comment to make. Hey Bruce u seen that ringneck.


----------



## kkennett (Jan 6, 2010)

Medicine Man said:


> Yea well that'll be the last time I try to help with something like this. I've told everyone but Mother Teresa about this and asked them to be on the look out.



This.  

Guys, this is not funny.  People on here are glad to help, but this spoils it for folks in the future when things really do get stolen.  "When I became a man, I put away those childish ways."


----------



## SHMELTON (Jan 6, 2010)

Chris noone could steal your boat if they tried,  especially when it's chained up to the column at the Jammerson Inn.


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 6, 2010)

SHMELTON said:


> Chris noone could steal your boat if they tried,  especially when it's chained up to the column at the Jammerson Inn.





Security is a top priority when away from home. Espicially with the cheap insurance policy I have on that big sucker!!!!


----------



## emtguy (Jan 6, 2010)

Gaducker said:


> Ole Higgins on Gwf pulled this on one of his buddies down in south ga and his buddie didnt think it was funny and pressed charges and I think he went to jail over it.
> 
> If one of my huntin buddies thougt it might be funny to make me think my rig had been stolen they would NOT think it was funny when it all over with.



Well you ain't got very good buddys and Ole higgins needs to find a better freind also...a good freind wont ever bail you out of jail because he will be sitting there with ya!
These boys are good buddys, we are thick as theives and by dang it was funny as all get-out.
Now the man done told ya'll he did'nt expect for it to end up on the internet and he apologized to you " uptight " folks that in reality never mentinoned to anyone to be on the lookout for a boat ( maybe copied and paste on another forum which took 2 minutes ) so get over it...let it go. It was a joke and maybe it was'nt right but by all mighty it sure was funny...that boy called everyone wanting to know if they borrowed his boat!


----------



## emtguy (Jan 6, 2010)

kkennett said:


> This.
> 
> Guys, this is not funny.  People on here are glad to help, but this spoils it for folks in the future when things really do get stolen.  "When I became a man, I put away those childish ways."



When I was a child, I spake as a child, I understood as a child, I thought as a child: but when I became a man, I put away childish things.

Quote the whole chapter if you're gona pull the bible card out, actually the entire chapter is concerning charity and man ol boy done some charatable things by paying for the gas and time to get this boat and hide it. The entire town is laughing about it


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 6, 2010)

emtguy said:


> Well you ain't got very good buddys and Ole higgins needs to find a better freind also...a good freind wont ever bail you out of jail because he will be sitting there with ya!
> These boys are good buddys, we are thick as theives and by dang it was funny as all get-out.
> Now the man done told ya'll he did'nt expect for it to end up on the internet and he apologized to you " uptight " folks that in reality never mentinoned to anyone to be on the lookout for a boat ( maybe copied and paste on another forum which took 2 minutes ) so get over it...let it go. It was a joke and maybe it was'nt right but by all mighty it sure was funny...that boy called everyone wanting to know if they borrowed his boat!



Uptight??????  Me??????? NO?????  I didnt dog no one for this post, but by god if my boat disapeared it would not be funny in the least bit.  I am pretty sure everyone I hunt with knows I would find no humor in something as stupid as grand theft. Now if I had a 12 ft jon boat with a 5 hp outboard I might laugh it off, but my boat cost to much to be dicken with.


----------



## Dep6 (Jan 7, 2010)

Higgins got prosecuted because one of the things he stole was a layout boat that belonged to me. I don't play jokes on friends like that, never have, never will. My job is to lock thieves up.


----------



## throwdown (Jan 7, 2010)

This is definitely somthing my friend's would pull, if they wern't so scared to come into my yard, "mean dog". But man times have changed, my mud boat cost just about as much as my truck, I'm not sure I could take walking outside, and finding my boat gone. Man the payback's would be forever coming, good one guy's.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 7, 2010)

Gaducker said:


> Ole Higgins on Gwf pulled this on one of his buddies down in south ga and his buddie didnt think it was funny and pressed charges and I think he went to jail over it.
> 
> If one of my huntin buddies thougt it might be funny to make me think my rig had been stolen they would NOT think it was funny when it all over with.



Heard dat!  He didn't go to jail, but he sweated it for quite sometime.


----------



## over&under (Jan 7, 2010)

What Higgins did in South Georgia was no prank..


----------



## emtguy (Jan 9, 2010)

if it was not a prank he deserves to be locked up or atleast scared to death but this was a prank and the good thing about it is that pay backs are a s.o.b


----------



## over&under (Jan 9, 2010)

...


----------



## over&under (Jan 9, 2010)

...


----------

